# Sleeping Problems



## LauraSch (Nov 30, 2011)

I cannot sleep well at night and most of time I get up in night and the main cause is bladder water and for this i have to go again and again please give a good suggestion.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Laura,

I think you might have the wrong forum? This is a thyroid forum. Good luck!


----------

